# I'm new here, so I'm going to introduce myself...



## AlloySkull (Nov 24, 2007)

My name is Stephen, I'm from Texas and I have avid interest, if not an unhealthy obsession with military aircraft, armor and small arms. Other things such as helmets, gas masks and medals, etc. of all types also interest me deeply. I collect scale model aircraft, mainly in 1:32 scale, but also in 1:18. I collect 1:32 armor. 

I collect odd militaria, I have a few cheap things in my "collection" of real items, an American M1 helmet, a Canadian M69 C3 gas mask, A replica SS Officer's dagger, an American bayonet, which I can remember the type exactly, several pouches, a Vietnam field jacket of my dad's, medals of all types and other stuff.

I joined this forum figuring that I can find a home where I will be able to discuss anything and everything. Mainly aircraft though, because that is where I focus my attention. I do try and do aircraft profile work, and honestly got a fair review on my first try at a MiG-29. 

I know my intro is long-winded but I figured what the heck, why not just get it all out?

I'm glad to be here anyways, later.

-Stephen.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2007)

Greetings Stephen....welcome to the cuckoos nest....watch out for Les!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello Stephen, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Stephen, and welcome to the forum. You'll enjoy the place and the
people.

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello Stephen Welcome and make yourself at home. There's a pretty good crew here but some times you'll need a thick skin but don't let that scare you off.


----------



## v2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Stephen...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I too am a militaria collector, though I mostly only collect WW2 and mostly Third Reich Militaria. I have quite a large collection with many tunics, uniforms, equipment, helmets, medals, etc...

All of them authentic and original.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey mate, welcome.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Piss off from Ocean Springs, MS


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Stephen


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome from The Woodlands, Stephen.

DBII


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

G'day Stephen from another Aussie. Welcome to the site


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 2, 2007)

Geez, quite a welcome. Thanks.


----------

